# Just came across this product that claims to reduce hot water re-heating



## offroadaudio (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.hotwaterlobster.com/

Any plumbers out there care to comment?
Anyone with actual experience with this device?


----------



## Redox (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW! Only $179.99 for a thermostatically controlled valve.  Sign me up (NOT)!

I could sit and argue each of their points, but I don't have the time.  It may save water, but definitely won't save energy.  Common sense tells me that you want to keep the hot water in the insulated heater rather than spread it around the house.

Hot water recirculation has its advantages, but energy savings isn't one of them.

Chris


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 9, 2008)

What Redox said.

Now is that Red Ox, or is that Reduction/Oxidation?


----------



## Redox (Jul 9, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> What Redox said.
> 
> Now is that Red Ox, or is that Reduction/Oxidation?



... the reaction we all know and love!


----------



## Telco (Jul 10, 2008)

The idea behind that gadget is to save water, not energy.  I have to agree with the idea too, in my house my shower is the furthest point from the heater, and I have to run the water 2-3 minutes to get hot water to the shower head.  What's bad is if you turn the water off for more than 30 seconds, then when you turn it back on you have 3 seconds of warm water, then 2-3 minutes of ice water again, so I can't turn the water off while soaping up without freezing for it.  One of these little goodies would work great in my house, provided there was a means to keep it from pumping 24hrs a day.  A manual switch that could be hit when I need the hot water, with a timer, would work great.

Not gonna buy one though.  Won't be in the house long enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 10, 2008)

"What’s bad is if you turn the water off for more than 30 seconds, then when you turn it back on you have 3 seconds of warm water, then 2-3 minutes of ice water again, so I can’t turn the water off while soaping up without freezing for it. "

Insulate your hot water pipes.

I just realized that the last owners of my house insulated the COLD water pipes.  In fact- the only ones insulated go to my outside hoses.


----------



## Redox (Jul 10, 2008)

Telco said:
			
		

> The idea behind that gadget is to save water, not energy.  I have to agree with the idea too, in my house my shower is the furthest point from the heater, and I have to run the water 2-3 minutes to get hot water to the shower head.  What's bad is if you turn the water off for more than 30 seconds, then when you turn it back on you have 3 seconds of warm water, then 2-3 minutes of ice water again, so I can't turn the water off while soaping up without freezing for it.  One of these little goodies would work great in my house, provided there was a means to keep it from pumping 24hrs a day.  A manual switch that could be hit when I need the hot water, with a timer, would work great.
> 
> Not gonna buy one though.  Won't be in the house long enough to make it worthwhile.



Sounds to me like the plumbing is in the slab?  My parents had a house like that.  You pretty much had to keep the water running to have hot water.

Chris


----------



## Burn-1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Redox said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the Natty Boh avatar. Is that stuff still around? It's been a long time since I've seen that.


----------



## Redox (Jul 11, 2008)

Burn-1 said:
			
		

> Redox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats MR Boh, to you, sir! ;-) 

He's an orphan, though.  I think Miller owns him, but distributes him through Pabst and others.  I hear it's brewed in NC and I'm SURE they don't appreciate it like we do!

There was mention on another thread about creepy one eyed avatars and I thought I would offer rebuttal.  Hope it makes you smile...

Sorry to drive the thread further off track, Offroad!  Did we answer your question?

Chris


----------



## Telco (Jul 11, 2008)

Yup, pipes are in the slab.  What's exposed was insulated by me right after moving in, but the rest of it is uninsulated PVC in concrete.

Thinking about how that lobster thing works, that gadget would likely triple my natural gas bill.


----------



## cbrodsky (Jul 19, 2008)

All of these constant reciculators are a bad idea unless you have very high water/sewer costs and very low energy costs.  They will save money on the water/sewer bill, but will cost you for lost heat - it's a game of which is bigger for your situation.

There is a company that has a patent for the concept of an on-demand recirculator that gives you the best of both worlds, and to my knowledge, it is still the only one on the market.  They are $300-$400 new and can be setup with a push-button switch, RF-based wireless sensor and remote, or motion sensor so that it only runs when needed.  It pumps about 8 gallons/min pulling hot water towards the fixture and pushing the room temp water in the pipe back down the cold pipe so it draws the water to the point of use way faster than letting the faucet run.  Once it senses the water has warmed, it stops until the next time the user triggers it.

http://www.gothotwater.com/

The company licensed this to Taco who was selling a similar setup and someone sold a ton on e-bay for $40-$50 a year or two back.  I scooped one up and love it.  Not sure I'd pay $400, but for $200 or less, well worth it.  When their patent expires, you'll see the price plummet as lots more of these get on the market.

-Colin


----------



## trailblaster (Jul 20, 2008)

I insulate all my hot and any exposed cold water pipes.  The cold water comes out very cold and in the summer, they sweat a lot.


----------

